# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  Cafe Giảng 39 Nguyễn Hữu Huân - Cafe Giang

## hangnt

> *Cafe Giảng 39 Nguyễn Hữu Huân*
> 
> _Địa chỉ: 39 Nguyễn Hữu Huân - Quận Hoàn Kiếm (đi quá xôi Yến một chút, để ý nhìn vì biển tên rất nhỏ, lối vào cũng nhỏ)
> 
> Giá cả: cafe, cacao trứng 15k, gửi xe 3k.._
> 
> *>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán cafe Giảng 39 Nguyễn Hữu Huân*



Những quán café cũ nằm len lỏi trong những dãy phố cổ, quán café vỉa hè thật nhỏ nhưng không kém phần lãng mạn, nhẹ nhàng và trầm lắng. Và café Giảng là một trong số những quán café đã góp phần tạo thêm nét đẹp cho văn hóa café Hà nội.

Hà nội thật đẹp, không những đẹp trong không gian cổ kính mà còn rất đẹp qua nhiều nét văn hóa riêng, độc đáo. Một trong những nét số đó là văn hóa café Hà nội, Đó là "di sản" về một nền văn hóa rất đỗi thú vị và cũng hết sức bình dân được cô đọng lại từ thời Pháp thuộc cho đến nay.

Nằm ngay tại số 7 Hàng Gai, nhìn thẳng sang Hàng Đào, café Giảng là một trong 4 quán nổi tiếng của Hà nội xưa là Nhân – Nhĩ – Dĩ – Giảng. Café Giảng vẫn rất độc đáo, giản dị và mang vẻ cổ kính xưa với không gian nhỏ, bàn ghế nhỏ và cốc nhỏ. Café tại đây thì khỏi chê, món café trứng sữa nổi tiếng sẽ mang lại cho bạn cảm giác rất tuyệt về café cổ. Sự hòa quyện giữa cái béo của trứng và sữa, mùi thơm của café tạo cho bạn cảm giác thật thú vị mà không tìm thấy ở bất cứ quán café nào khác. Bên cạnh đó còn nhiều đồ uống khác cho bạn chọn lựa. Đặc biệt trong khi mọi đồ dùng đều tăng giá nhưng tại đây giá đồ uống cũng cũ kỹ như quán hay sao ấy, vẫn rất rẻ, chỉ khoảng 4k-7k là bạn đã có một đồ uống ngon lành rùi.

Cái cảm giác vừa nhâm nhi ly café vừa ngắm con phố cổ cũng là những cảm xúc tuyệt lắm chứ. Đến đây bạn sẽ cảm nhận cái nhẹ nhàng, cổ xưa của Hà nội, quên đi cái ồn ào, náo nhiệt của thành phố.

Hiện nay Giảng cafe đã chuyển địa chỉ về: 39 Nguyễn Hữu Huân và 106 Yên Phụ, Hà Nội.

Xem thêm ảnh về cafe Giảng:














Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan cafe o Ha Noi*

Để tham quan Hà Nội bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan thủ đô Hà Nội 1 ngày (Giá 360.000 VNĐ/Khách)* -* Tham quan thu do Ha Noi 1 ngay (Gia 360.000VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nội* - *du lich Ha Noi*

----------

